# A couple questions on becoming an EMT



## lschmidt (Dec 14, 2008)

I live in Wisconsin and there is a technical school that offers an EMT-Basic program. It's one course, 4 credits, and "Upon completion of the program, graduates are eligible to take the National Registry examination to become a licensed EMT in Wisconsin." (http://www.wctc.edu/web/areas/services/emt/basic/basic.php)

1) After taking this course, and assuming I pass the National Registry examination - will that be *enough* to get hired for most EMT-B jobs? (I do have other college credits, though completely unrelated to EMT and really poor grades)

2) When I was 20 I was issued 3 citations at one time for: drinking underage, drinking in public, and resisting issuance of citation (lied about my age). Will this possibly hurt my ability to get an EMS-related job?

3) I would like to move to California in the next 12 months. If I pass the national registry exam for EMT-B, will I be able to get a job as an EMT there without having to retake classes or retake an exam?

Thanks!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 14, 2008)

1. No
2. Definitely Yes
3. Doubtful as California is County based and each has its own regulations which 1 & 2 will probably prevent you from entering into EMS

R/r 911


----------



## lschmidt (Dec 14, 2008)

Can you be more specific for 1 & 2?

In reference to (1)... What else are you required to do beyond certification to get a job, in general (surely this differs for each state and county)? I have ~60 other college credits.

In reference to (2)... Can you point me to any references? To my knowledge these are considered "infractions" not misdemeanors. And even if they were misdemeanors, read this document from emsa.ca.gov: http://www.emsa.ca.gov/meetings/files/2007/12-05-07/2007120508DApndxA.doc


----------



## phabib (Dec 14, 2008)

Well every company you apply to will look at your record and those citations will go against you. So even if they do not stop you from getting certified, they may in the end be the reason you don't get hired. You will be representing your ambulance service to the community. Companies therefore will always go for the applicant with the cleanest background because that is all they have to judge your behavior on when you apply.

As for moving, you would have to get re-certified within California. I would look into the local requirements.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 14, 2008)

The National Registery will allow you to apply for sate certification in many states. I suggest reading more about it at: www.nremt.org

As for your infractions, getting advice from users of a message board on legal issues is just silly. I suggest checking with whomever you plan on applying for employment. I'd also ask the program coordinator at the school that offers the EMT program. As ythe course will require observation time in an ER, you will have to disclose your criminal records to the school. Many hospoitals will not allow observers with a criminal background. 

It's always better to be upfront about anything in your past, lest it come back to bite you later.


----------



## lschmidt (Dec 14, 2008)

I will indeed check with the program coordinator. But anyhow, just to clear things up, none of the 3 citations are criminal offenses, they are civil forfeitures.


----------



## FF894 (Dec 14, 2008)

lschmidt said:


> 2) When I was 20 I was issued 3 citations at one time for: drinking underage, drinking in public, and resisting issuance of citation (lied about my age). Will this possibly hurt my ability to get an EMS-related job?



Atta boy!!! Thats the kind of people we need in EMS!

Just out of curiosity here, what is compelling you to want to persue this path?  It seems as though you have no prior knowledge of EMS at all.  Is this just an oportunity that presented itself and you want to take andvantage of it becuase of the credits?  What is driving your desire to attend this program?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 14, 2008)

lschmidt said:


> I will indeed check with the program coordinator. But anyhow, just to clear things up, none of the 3 citations are criminal offenses, they are civil forfeitures.



Doesn't matter...they speak to your integrity and responsibility...two things that are critical in EMS.  

And even if they are "civil forfeitures", they will still show up on a criminal background check.

That's not to say that you wouldn't be hired, but it is definitely going to make it more difficult for you.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 14, 2008)

the registry is just a testing agency. once you pass the registry, you have to take that to the state for your ticket(note, every state is different).

you say those offenses happend when you were 20. how old are you now? the reason i ask is this: everybody does stupid stuff when they are young. while 20 certainly is old enough to be well past doing stupid stuff unless you plan to make it a career, if you're 40 now it wont mean as much as if you're 23.

sort out the california bit on your own. the infor is out there. embrace google.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 14, 2008)

FF894 said:


> Atta boy!!! Thats the kind of people we need in EMS!
> 
> Just out of curiosity here, what is compelling you to want to persue this path?  It seems as though you have no prior knowledge of EMS at all.  Is this just an oportunity that presented itself and you want to take andvantage of it becuase of the credits?  What is driving your desire to attend this program?



Since when does someoen need a background or prior knowledge to enter EMS? Some people just want to be EMTs and Medics, want to be in healthcare.


----------



## exodus (Dec 14, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Since when does someoen need a background or prior knowledge to enter EMS? Some people just want to be EMTs and Medics, want to be in healthcare.



He's probably wondering because of the past civil convictions.  Like me though, my only health care ever was First Aid in High school freshman... 5 years ago!


----------



## Sasha (Dec 14, 2008)

exodus said:


> He's probably wondering because of the past civil convictions.  Like me though, my only health care ever was First Aid in High school freshman... 5 years ago!



People make mistakes, that doesn't mean that they should stay away from health care.


----------



## MOflightmedic (Dec 14, 2008)

Getting your NREMT-B should be enough.  If an employer has additional requirements, they may hire you and then give you additional time to gain anything else they may require.

As far as your "wild night" as a 20 y/o kid.  Will it possibly effect your possibility to gain employment??  Well, yes It COULD POSSIBLY effect you getting employment as an EMT-B but in all reality, you didn't rob a bank or kill anyone.  I doubt there are many people on this forum that didn't have a few beers before they were 21 and the person who interviews you most likely knocked down some cold ones illegally as well.  The difference is you got caught.

I wouldn't let your alcohol infractions disuade you from persuing an EMT license or anything else in life.  I don't know how long it has been since this happened but if you're honest about what happened and admit that you made a huge mistake, if it comes up in an interview, I wouldn't eliminate you if everything else went well in your hireing process.  Many EMS applications ask you if you've ever been convicted of a felony and nothing further.  A 20 y/o getting caught with a beer in public is far from a felony and I don't even think these would show up on a criminal record.  

For what it's worth, I know RN's that have had similar college experiences.  Of course I know employed medics who have had more than one drunk driveing conviction.  If you're convicted of a felony, you can then kiss it good bye.  

I guess I'm surprised that the general message to you is to more or less forget about it.  Everyone on this board knows someone employed in EMS who has been arrested or ticket for an alcohol offense or something similar.

Bill Clinton admitted to smokeing marijuana and he was our President for 8 years.  I don't think your underage drinking tickets at 20 years old are going to subject you to a life of flippin' burgers.  

I say go get your license, stay out of trouble, consult an attorney, and use your experience as motivation to become the most you can be.  I gaurantee you this isn't a death sentence in the medical field.  I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## marineman (Dec 14, 2008)

Being an EMT in Wisconsin I can hopefully give you a little guidance on the first two questions you had. 

1.) After passing the course and the national registry you have to apply separately for your state certification. Once you have your state card (if they let you have one) you can apply for jobs and in your area there's actually a couple decent companies to work for. Both are out of milwaukee but it's not a far commute for you especially if you do 24's. The first company I would look at is Bell http://www.264bell.com/ the second company in milwaukee I would look at is Paratech http://www.paratechambulance.com/

You may want to give both of them a call before spending money on class to see if your record will disqualify you but both of them tend to use a meat in the seat type hiring process and actually pay fairly decent for EMT-B.

2.) With your record I would contact the Wisconsin Department of Health Services http://dhs.wisconsin.gov/ and ask them if your record will disqualify you from being eligible for certification. I'm not a lawyer so I don't know for sure but the application specifically asks about felony or misdemeanor offenses but I don't know where yours will fall on their scale. 

I know it's different issues but I had a piss poor driving record when I was younger and I was still able to be certified. Actually my license was suspended when I became certified as a first responder so it's really a toss up with them. I used to have a phone number for them but I lost that phone so just look around the website and you should find something. 

Good luck with all your endeavors and like the others I sincerely hope that if you do get into EMS you are doing it for the right reasons.


----------



## exodus (Dec 14, 2008)

Sasha said:


> People make mistakes, that doesn't mean that they should stay away from health care.



Yeah, when you're not putting peoples lives on the line. But to an employer they will think like this: once a dog, always a dog.

Not saying that's how you are OP. You should be able to get a job as an EMT eventually, but it will be a lot harder because of those offenses, many employers will see those, and toss you away.

Edit: Remember, I'm not EMT, so take what I say with a grain of salt.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 14, 2008)

MOflightmedic said:


> Bill Clinton admitted to smokeing marijuana and he was our President for 8 years.


 

but he didnt inhale.


----------



## FF894 (Dec 14, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Since when does someoen need a background or prior knowledge to enter EMS? Some people just want to be EMTs and Medics, want to be in healthcare.



Just getting to know the lad, not saying he needs a background or pior knowledge.  We all started somewhere.  Just want to know where he is coming from thats all...


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 14, 2008)

I believe the question of "prior knowledge" was refering to the original poster's lack of knowledge of the certification procedure. 

For example, he asked: 


> In reference to (1)... What else are you required to do beyond certification to get a   job, in general (surely this differs for each state and county)? I have ~60 other college credits.



That in itself shows that he has no real idea how the EMS certification works. Nobody has to do any prerequisites to get an EMT cert. In Wisconsin you only have to be 17 to get into the class. 

And, this IS the place to ask questions. 

However, having absolutely no clue about EMS, doing no research and considering it for a career is a bit ludicrous. It would be the same as me waking up one day, deciding that it might be neat to be a plumber, going to a plumber's internet  message board and saying, "Hey, I don't know anything about pipes, but you guys get paid a lot. I think I want to be a plumber, too." Obviously, I'm simplifying... but as I mentioned previously, it would behoove the original poster to speak to the EMS program coordinator at his school, maybe the EMS office in the community where he plans to live and do some research.


----------



## FF894 (Dec 14, 2008)

n7 hit it right on the head...


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 14, 2008)

lschmidt said:


> 3) I would like to move to California in the next 12 months. If I pass the national registry exam for EMT-B, will I be able to get a job as an EMT there without having to retake classes or retake an exam?



Assuming problems 1 and 2 don't stop you, it depends on the county. California is a National Registry state (there used to be a state fire marshal EMT-B test a number of years ago), but the certification requirements vary from county to county. For example, Orange County, CA requires EMT-Bs to have NREMT-B, CPR, have a physical exam, pass a background test (Live Scan digital finger print test), and pay a fee. Los Angeles County requires a short class to clarify certain pieces of their scope of practice. Other counties might have different requirements. My suggestion would be to email the coordinator for the EMS agency in the county you want to work in (google something along the lines of "[county] EMS." For example, Orange County EMS).

Even if you are granted an EMT-B certification/license, you may still have trouble getting your Ambulance Driver Certificate from the California Department of Motor Vehicles. 



> The department may refuse, revoke, or suspend an Ambulance Driver certificate under the following conditions:
> 
> Felony Conviction: The driver has been convicted during the preceding seven years of any offense punishable as a felony or has been convicted during that period of any theft (Vehicle Code Section 13372*[1]).
> 
> ...


*

http://dmv.ca.gov/dl/ambu_drvr_cert.htm

What good is an EMT-B on an ambulance if they can't drive? (and yes, an employer who routinely sends out single driver ambulances sucks. Period).

Edit:

And finally, even if you do get an EMT-B cert and a drivers cert, you STILL have to be able to get on your employer's insurance. My best advice would be to talk to the EMS agency, talk to the DMV, and talk to the local companies before even spending a dime on trying to get a California certification. It doesn't matter how good your education is if no one will certify and hire you because of your criminal record.*


----------



## MOflightmedic (Dec 14, 2008)

n7lxi said:


> However, having absolutely no clue about EMS, doing no research and considering it for a career is a bit ludicrous. It would be the same as me waking up one day, deciding that it might be neat to be a plumber, going to a plumber's internet  message board and saying, "Hey, I don't know anything about pipes, but you guys get paid a lot. I think I want to be a plumber, too." Obviously, I'm simplifying... but as I mentioned previously, it would behoove the original poster to speak to the EMS program coordinator at his school, maybe the EMS office in the community where he plans to live and do some research.



I don't recall him stateing he was considering EMS as a career and how do you know he has absolutely no clue about EMS?  He must know something about it or he wouldn't be here with his inquiries.

Maybe he's looking for a stepping stone or a starting point in life.  He's obviously looking to do something positive so why this forum is kicking him in the shins is mind boggleing to me.  

Have a heart and try to give this kid some support.  It's not like he's going to personally threaten the job security of anyone here if he becomes an EMT.  Good grief.....


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 14, 2008)

I think the advice has been solid...


do some research on the job before jumping in.
talk to the school program coordinator.
talk to the EMS office in the state where you plan to live

Why do you think we're beating him up? All of the forum members who responded to this post have been nothing but forthright and honest. 

The fact is, if you have a criminal history, it may be difficult to get into an EMT program, obtain your cert or obtain a job. The door could close at any point, and I think we're all encouraging the original poster to get the facts about the job and what impact his background may have upon his ability to work in EMS.


----------



## Hastings (Dec 14, 2008)

MOflightmedic said:


> Everyone on this board knows someone employed in EMS who has been arrested or ticket for an alcohol offense or something similar.



For the record, I don't.


----------



## Hal9000 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hastings said:


> For the record, I don't.



I know someone who managed to get a Basic license after a DUI.

However, he never managed to find employment.


----------



## MOflightmedic (Dec 15, 2008)

Hastings said:


> For the record, I don't.



Maybe I should rephrase that statement.  "Anyone who has worked in a large EMS system for any significant amount of time"....  Ok, that's better.

And I believe the original poster has already stated that his alcohol offenses are considered infractions and not criminal behavior.  Does getting a speedy ticket earn you the label of a criminal as well?  I sure hope not or I am a criminal.

I stand by my original thoughts--I don't think he will have any problem getting a job in EMS although he may have to jump through a couple hoops.  Big cities are always hireing EMT's and Medics as they experience high rates of turnover.


----------



## Hal9000 (Dec 15, 2008)

MOflightmedic said:


> And I believe the original poster has already stated that his alcohol offenses are considered infractions and not criminal behavior.  Does getting a speedy ticket earn you the label of a criminal as well?  I sure hope not or I am a criminal.
> 
> I stand by my original thoughts--I don't think he will have any problem getting a job in EMS although he may have to jump through a couple hoops.  Big cities are always hireing EMT's and Medics as they experience high rates of turnover.



It could depend on location.  Some spots simply don't hire much, while, as you note, others have very high turnover.


----------



## lschmidt (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow, a couple things...

1) If you've ever gone to college, you know that 90% of students under the age of 21 have drank alcohol. However very few people, like myself, get caught. But in no way am I in a minority group for simply drinking under the age of 21.

2) Making a career out of being an EMT? No, that's not what I'm planning on and since when is that a requirement to get a job as one? I have loans to pay back so I need a decent paying job while I continue through school.

3) Somebody said I have "no clue about EMS and haven't done any research." The act of me posting this thread would qualify as "research," perhaps you're the one without a clue?

4) I hope prospective employers looks more at ability, qualifications, job history, references, and the interview, rather than something so silly as the choice to drink alcohol under the age of 21. In fact, they probably do. So how many of you have hiring experience? Let me guess...none?


----------



## FF894 (Dec 15, 2008)

90% drinking underage I'll agree with - but getting caught!?


----------



## lschmidt (Dec 15, 2008)

> 90% drinking underage I'll agree with - but getting caught!?



That's my point: the only difference between me and the rest of the future EMT's who drank under 21 is I got a ticket for it and they didn't. That fact makes no difference when it comes to our ability to perform a job.


----------



## marineman (Dec 15, 2008)

If you were on a University of Wisconsin campus and got ticketed it means you've been caught more than once as their policy is a warning and peer review board for the first infraction and yes I know from experience. 

Given your response that you only want to do this to pay off loans and work your way through college I suggest you find another line of work. We make roughly as much as the kids serving our food at Mcdonalds and there is much more involved in being an adequate EMS provider than simply taking class and getting your cert.

When you look around the forum you will see the type of adequate EMS providers that I'm talking about. Take a guess at how many hours of research and study these people have put into the job after passing the lousy 100 hour course or whatever it is. 

Take RidRyder for example. In your thirty some years in the business how many times could you have taken the class with the number of hours you spend continuing your learning? I bet if all that continuing education was counted for college credits he could have a PHD by now. 

There will be a lot of hoops for you to jump through to get into this profession and I don't think it's really what you're looking for. Good luck in your search of work and whatever your future schooling may bring your way.


----------



## exodus (Dec 15, 2008)

marineman said:


> If you were on a University of Wisconsin campus and got ticketed it means you've been caught more than once as their policy is a warning and peer review board for the first infraction and yes I know from experience.
> 
> Given your response that you only want to do this to pay off loans and work your way through college I suggest you find another line of work. We make roughly as much as the kids serving our food at Mcdonalds and there is much more involved in being an adequate EMS provider than simply taking class and getting your cert.
> 
> ...



Yeah, especially where I live with what you are saying about the pay... Most I can ever EXPECT as a B, would be 10/hour... And that's if I'm lucky.


----------



## FF894 (Dec 15, 2008)

yeah, do some pro-con research:  McD's you get to stay indoors, EMS outside in 90 degrees and -20, McD's you get free food, EMS you get to eat cold squished food as fast as you can on way to next call, McD's fairly clean environment, EMS you get puked on, blood everywhere....


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 15, 2008)

exodus said:


> Yeah, especially where I live with what you are saying about the pay... Most I can ever EXPECT as a B, would be 10/hour... And that's if I'm lucky.



Really? Most of the companies up in OC were starting at around 10/hr.


----------



## Sapphyre (Dec 15, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> Really? Most of the companies up in OC were starting at around 10/hr.



I just went up to 10.50....


----------



## marineman (Dec 15, 2008)

Those two companies that I posted earlier start around 10.50 for basics but our Mcdonalds around here starts at 8.35 or something. Go work in a mill where you start in the 20's and you'll have those loans paid off in half the time.


----------



## exodus (Dec 15, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> Really? Most of the companies up in OC were starting at around 10/hr.



I was told by another member here about 9-10 dollars. And that's pretty much re-iterates what I have seen online for this area.


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 15, 2008)

why is it that i always have trouble feeling compelled to help people that come here looking to be spoon fed information and then respond with attitude when they dont get exactly the answer they want.

weird.....


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 15, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> why is it that i always have trouble feeling compelled to help people that come here looking to be spoon fed information and then respond with attitude when they don't get exactly the answer they want.
> 
> weird.....



I'll second that.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes we all make mistakes. Yes we are all human. Yes underage drinking is something that a majority of college students do.

None of that has anything to do with your hireability as an EMT. An employer is going to look at the applicants for a job with the intent of weeding out the ones he doesn't want and determining which one is a better candidate for the job.

Your driving abstract, criminal history and in some cases your financial history are going to be factors in your hireability regardless of the circumstances surrounding the event.  Do you honestly think that the manager of a large urban EMS organization cares if it was the only time you got drunk or if there were 30 other people at that party that didn't get tickets?

There are consequences to our actions. We can't erase our past. Yes people change and its possible that you can get past your past and create a new future. I've known several people in a similar situation. One was in a resident Fire Program, and was in line for a scholarship to paramedic school when he got charged with MIP and DUI. He is currently doing tile work in another area of the state. 

The other was a paramedic student when he got a DUI. He had to wait for the DUI to drop off his driving abstract before applying for a job. He was unable to activate his cert because he wasn't able to find an agency to sponsor him. He waited it out, retook the EMT-P and is currently working as a FF-EMT-P. 

The best advice I can give you is to quit whining about how unfair it is, and how you didn't do anything that bad. Serve yourself a big old slice of humble pie and act like a grownup. You can get past this, or you can let it make you bitter. Your choice.


----------



## tatersalad (Dec 15, 2008)

*Not just EMS*

It is important to note that EMS is not the only field of employment where history comes into play. Regardless of what field you enter, be it temporary or 'career' your past will stay with you. 

Not saying all is lost, or anything of that sort. I'm just saying that when hiring, all factors come into play. One of the sad facts of our society is that it is impossible to make some young people understand that what they do now can have an impact on their futures.

To the OP, only the state(s) you are interested in working in, and the potential employers there can answer your questions with any certainty. I hope you realize from this situation that all the choices you make will have consequences, good or bad.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 15, 2008)

> 2) Making a career out of being an EMT? No, that's not what I'm planning on and since when is that a requirement to get a job as one? I have loans to pay back so I need a decent paying job while I continue through school.



Pick another career. MA, CNA, or something if you're interested in healthcare but only to pay off loans. They make more money and have a more stable schedule. A lot of EMS agencies work on rotating shifts, so you won't have the same days off every week, which makes it hard to stay in school unless you have a shift friendly school. That means what's taught on monday will be taught on tuesday, what's taught on wednesday will be taught on thursday. And chances are if you're not doing something EMS related, you wont have a shift friendly school  Even if you can find a set schedule, you get callled in and are expected to show up, or you're kept two hours late. My company does per diem kind of thing, but you aren't guarenteed a certain number of hours because of that.

From what I've gathered in the U.S EMTs make 9-12/hr. You aren't gonna pay loans off with that kind of money, you'll barely make rent!


----------

